# PREGNANCY - Exercise after Ivf



## JoE (Dec 18, 2003)

Hello - I've got what seems like a really silly question, but it's driving me nuts and wonder if anyone can help?

After IVF, I had a BFP on Friday - which I am delighted about. However, on Friday night we went to a concert and for a very short time (10 mins max) I indulged in some gentle bopping about! Was this a particularly dreadful thing to do? Is it likely to have caused the tiny embie any severe problems?

Many thanks
Joanna


----------



## LindaJane (Jan 4, 2004)

JoE

I was going to ask a similar question but I did 45 mins of very low impact aerobics Saturday and swam 30 mins yesterday. I got a BFP last Monday. 

I was a little sore in the ovary area on Sunday but felt good otherwise. I am a serious exercise nut and do lots of stuff 5 times a week at least. I want to keep up with it, I have cut out running, high impact aerobics and lifting heavy weights.

All my books say low impact aerobics is fine - is this the case. The nurse at the clinic says that I should not do it and should walk instead - I got more out of breath walking to town than I did in aerobics, I do walk fast though!

Can any one help? Friends at the gym have continued classes albeit at a lower pace and have been fine - should I be a bit more circumspect given treatment I've had?

Thanks!
LindaJane


----------



## JoE (Dec 18, 2003)

HI LindaJane

Thanks for your reply. I have been hunting through my many pg books and none of them seem to discourage exercise... in fact some say sex is ok, therefore, same thing eh? THe only thing I seem to read more about is about the high impact stuff and that you should check with a trainer, etc... I kind of think we'll be ok - in my case, prancing around at an Abba Tribute night (I kid you not...) probably hardly figures on the "high impact" scale!

I don't know the answer... but I suppose if you've been used to a high level of exercise, then perhaps a more gentle regime will be ok - hopefully someone will know....

good luck with everything and CONGRATS on your BFP.

Love
Joanna
x


----------



## country girl (Jun 18, 2004)

I really dont think exercise makes any difference to the outcome, the womb is a protective organ and should absorb any shocks to the body.
My clinic advises not doing any vigorous exercise for 2/52 after ET. They said this was because if people get a negative they tend to go over everything that they have done since ET and blame themselves for anything that could have conceievably (? bad word!) have made it happen. They say their advice to take it easy is really for peace of mind than the fact it makes any difference.


----------

